# GoldBlatt Boxes



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

I've used the search function and I've googled and youtube'd 
but besides from the few people that have actually used them
said they're decent for staters the rest of the people just HEARD 
to stay away from them or that they suck.

Now I wanna hear from people that have actually *USED* them
personally.

The reason I ask is I've been doing alot of business, mostly whole houses, and I can't keep borrowing my friends tools and I need a set of my own.
Unfortunately, I don't have the money to buy tape tech tools or any other highly recommend brand names.

I found a compelete set of finishing tools minus the bazooka and nail spotter of goldblatt tools NEW with a 14 day return period and a 5 year warranty
for 1,200.

So those of you that have used them my questions are:

How are the tools that you've used made by them?
And are they decent for starter tools?

-Ashley


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

mine sucked. I replaced it with a Columbia and never looked back


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> mine sucked. I replaced it with a Columbia and never looked back


What exactly was it?
One of the boxes?

And why did it suck?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Dont waste your time with those things--buy a set of Columbia


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Have you used them personally?
Which tools and why didn't you like them?


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a quote from Wallboardsman1 in a thread from 2008. I am not for sure if they have made any improvements since than.

*



Goldblatt

Click to expand...

*


> has decided that they would like to make more money on parts, and you should have to buy their parts for their tools. So they have set about re-designing everything so that they can charge you more for maintenence parts, and you will need them more frequently. Starting with the same tool for a better price, they now are changing everything so that it doesn't work as well, but you do have to buy their handles too.
> 
> First they ruined the flat boxes with an ineffective plastic blade holder that requires you replace the whole thing with the blade, and proprietery shoes, cost $20 to change the blade. Then they turned to the Nailspotter, eliminating the flexible link that you need to link it to an aluminum (God give us strength) handle that is 4 feet (too long) long. So that you will have to buy that handle with the Nailspotter, even if it is the first thing that you will throw in the dumpster, they learned this from TapeTech.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea I saw that when I searched on this forum.

I've also seen his youtube video but I don't know why but I'm just a little skeptical of his review because of the comment made by the tool manufacturer about the video.

This is the quote from goldblatt tools on the video that user made criticizing the flat box:
"








I think that you are getting one side of this story so lets "Clear the air". The reason for the nylon blade assembly was make a $100 replacement part, $10 for the user. We also have a brass option for users to choose from. And our current retail price﻿ is $180 so I don't think we are trying to "Maximize" our profits. And to top things off the person who posted this video owes Goldblatt over $15K from sales of this very flat box and other tools. We welcome anyone to try these out risk free." 



Like I said I can't afford a new set of tools by Columbia or any of the high quality proven name brand tools and used they're still expensive even on ebay and craigslist its hard to find a complete used set for cheap.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

DrywallFinisher said:


> Yea I saw that when I searched on this forum.
> 
> I've also seen his youtube video but I don't know why but I'm just a little skeptical of his review because of the comment made by the tool manufacturer about the video.
> 
> ...


If it carries a 5 yr warranty and you have a 14 day return policy, than what do you have to lose. you should know after the first house if you want them or not.

Good Luck on your decision, Bill


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

I just haven't been able to find any straight forward answers just things like "They suck thats what Ive heard" or people that have used one of their tools say "they're decent" or "They suck" but they don't ever say why and I don't wanna go through the hassle of returning them :/

Any ways thanks for trying to help bill,
Ashley


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DrywallFinisher said:


> I just haven't been able to find any straight forward answers just things like "They suck thats what Ive heard" or people that have used one of their tools say "they're decent" or "They suck" but they don't ever say why and I don't wanna go through the hassle of returning them :/
> 
> Any ways thanks for trying to help bill,
> Ashley


 I think you just don't want to hear what has been said.

I have been in drywall since 1973 and I have NEVER seen any of em anywhere. I have seen every other type of tool that is marketed.(wer'e talking boxes here)

Don't know what that tells you, but what it tells me is that they are NOT up to snuff.

Sorry if this is not what you are wanting to hear, but re-read this whole thread.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like you already made up your mind and are looking for the one person to tell you that they are great. I think that they are the Black and Decker of Drywall Tools. Personally I think it makes more sense to buy something once and have it last , than to buy the same thing twice because the first one was cheaper, but still not that cheap. I have read to many bad posts on this and other forums to even waste my time with those tools when there are so many proven tools out there. I use Columbia, but if you are hurting for cash maybe rent until you can afford to buy good tools.


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats not it at all.
It's just that I've only seen a few things about these tools and the only bad things 
I've read about is about the boxes,
I want to know more about the other tools as well.

The only *solid* opinion from some one that has personally bought and used them has a comment (read above) on their youtube account from the manufacturer and the comment was positively voted up. So I'm looking for other more solid opinions from people that have USED them.



Thanks for your imput.


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Sounds like you already made up your mind and are looking for the one person to tell you that they are great. I think that they are the Black and Decker of Drywall Tools. Personally I think it makes more sense to buy something once and have it last , than to buy the same thing twice because the first one was cheaper, but still not that cheap. I have read to many bad posts on this and other forums to even waste my time with those tools when there are so many proven tools out there. I use Columbia, but if you are hurting for cash maybe rent until you can afford to buy good tools.


Link to other forums please?
Im not doubting you I just want to read more on the tools.
Thanks


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry I tried searching the other forums but I can t locate them. Mostley the comments were made in threads that had nothing to do with Goldblatt, just members passing not so great comments about them. Like I said before though buying expensive cheap may well end up being more costly in the long run. 
I also just watched that vid and he makes some pretty good comments on the bad side of that box. I use my box to scrape mud nerds off the ceiling all the time and really he may be exagerating on how hard it was to push that thing , but if that is true it would really suck on the shoulders .


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

DrywallFinisher said:


> What exactly was it?
> One of the boxes?
> 
> And why did it suck?


you asked about boxes, I answered about boxes. Mine was a 7" and the plastic blade holder was terrible. hard to clean and poor response. I can't even imagine trying to finish with their 12 inch box.

I don't like my goldblatt handles either. the threads on the grip balls are too loose.

And all the others are right. All this has been said before. If you think the off-brand power tools from walmart are as good as a Makita, or Milwaukee, etc, then Goldblatt's for you.


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

What about master drywall tools?
How are their boxes?


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

DrywallFinisher said:


> What about master drywall tools?
> How are their boxes?


Oops I meant drywall master


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DrywallFinisher said:


> Oops I meant drywall master


their good,at least I know their bazooka's are,I could be wrong ,but I think someone on here said their a off shoot of tape tec,some one will half to confirm that.go with Columbia if you can,and I'm not kissing their butt b/c their on this site.I own no Columbia stuff.But I know a lot that do,they got the best name out there right now.
this week any how :whistling2:


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol thanks I'm borrowing some boxes from my friend and the boxes are columbia and I really like them but I couldn't afford them :/
or I haven't found any that were in my price range.
I just found those drywall master tools for a couple hundred more than the goldblatt tools.

I haven't seen too many posts on here about them either but the ones I see are positive


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I started with a full set of goldblatt, they do work, you will earn some money and learn, the tapers fine, goes well, but mine does tape drag a little which is a common complaint, pumps great, angle heads? well mine were a little diffucult to run but i knew nothing then and can run them well now but only on my mudrunner, im sh!t on the angle box, handles are good, quite well built, boxes arnt that bad, just lack the dial settings but if you get your mud right then they fine. just tidy up by hand as you go if you not happy, ok its slower but your still doing it, Mud divers great love that tool, goosenecks great same as any other.

If you cant afford a more expencive set then get the goldblatt, make some coin, learn, then sell em off and upgrade as you can peice by peice.
DM is great gear so is columbia but at a price, you will still get your arse to work with the goldblatt and turn over a dollor.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I've run Drywall Master boxes for years, and love them. I have a Columbia 10" fat boy that doesn't push all the mud out(it stops a strong 1/4" from the bottom of the rubber to the bottom of the box). That's unusable mud that I'm carrying around for absolutely no reason. The Drywall Master flap will completely bottom out, getting more mud out.


I've never heard that plus before, but it's an interesting point. I notice the same issue on my 8 and 10" Col Fat boys. The only DM box I run is a nice tool too. I'd buy more. Most of my tools came piece wise off of ebay. It might take two months to build up a full set, but its cheaper.


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome replys guy thanks 
I guess it's settled then, for a couple hundred more I can get a DM set of finishing tools and I guess it'll be worth it since people see to be happy with their stuff!
Thanks for every one's opinions,
Ashley


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DrywallFinisher said:


> Awesome replys guy thanks
> I guess it's settled then, for a couple hundred more I can get a DM set of finishing tools and I guess it'll be worth it since people see to be happy with their stuff!
> Thanks for every one's opinions,
> Ashley


 I have a DM 7" box, its a good box and a quality tool, no complaints.

I have 8" and 10" Col fat-boy boxes. The fat-boys hold WAY more mud,, WAYYYYYYY moreeeeeeeeeee. If my fat boys don't clean out completly, so what, they just went over TWICE as far as my DM box went.


----------

